# Mk2 brake upgrade?



## AlexNGAvw (Jul 6, 2013)

From what i understand the Lower control arm on mk2 and mk3 are similar. at least the bushings are the same, but I think the sway bar end link is mounted different. Would it be possible to swap Lower control arm, spindle, brake and strut from a Mk3 to a mk2? That should give me vented discs.


----------



## AlexNGAvw (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess nobody has ever upgraded a mk2 brakes or swapped LCA or other suspension/brake parts.


----------



## accRazor (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread should have the answers to your brake upgrade questions.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3174905-DIY-OEM-Front-brake-upgrades-the-four-stages


----------

